# Unique taste of oranges and peppermint



## blissful (Jan 13, 2009)

In a rare move, I rarely spend money this way, I bought 22 lbs of oranges to be shipped here to ICELAND (okay, it's not iceland but the high today will be 0 and the low -6).
To enjoy all that juicy juice, we re-enacted the girl scout routine learned when I was 13. Cut an x in the orange, break off the peppermint stick at the curve. Stick the peppermint stick into the orange, mush the orange and suck up the juice through the peppermint straw. The hole in the straw gets bigger the more you pull juice through the peppermint straw.
Was I the only girl scout around or did any of you enjoy oranges and peppermint sticks this way?
TIA ~Bliss


----------



## Leolady (Jan 13, 2009)

Isn't this called a cowboy.........or a rodeo...........?  I remember having them at girl scout camp.


----------



## sattie (Jan 13, 2009)

WHAT????  Ok, when I first saw this thread, I thought of the fresh peppermint and oranges and it sounds really refreshing.  I had no idea you were talking about an actual peppermint stick.  How do you get the hole in the stick started?  And I went to Girl Scouts, but I must of slept through this lesson!!!


----------



## blissful (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know if it has a name?!
The peppermint sticks have a miniscule tiny natural hole through the middle. You have to suck really hard to get it started, then it gets easier as time goes on.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2009)

Are we talking candy cane type peppermint sticks?


----------



## JMediger (Jan 14, 2009)

I remember that!  We must have gone to the same GS camp!  That sounds really good ... dad has oranges on sale this week too .... hmmm.

(and we really should be renamed "Iceland" or at least "Reallyfreakingcoldville" ... stay warm!)


----------



## blissful (Jan 14, 2009)

GB said:


> Are we talking candy cane type peppermint sticks?


 
Yes, the kind you hang on a Christmas Tree.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2009)

I have never noticed a hole in candy canes. I will have to look closer next time I have one.


----------



## blissful (Jan 14, 2009)

JMediger said:


> I remember that! We must have gone to the same GS camp! That sounds really good ... dad has oranges on sale this week too .... hmmm.
> 
> (and we really should be renamed "Iceland" or at least "Reallyfreakingcoldville" ... stay warm!)


 
I like 'Reallyfreakingcoldville' best. 

Let's see, Camp GoSeek, Camp Chinook...I think! I'm between Milwaukee and Madison, where are you JMediger?


----------



## JMediger (Jan 14, 2009)

blissful said:


> ... where are you JMediger?



We are northwest of Madison by about 3 hours ... Half way'ish between Eau Claire and Wausau.


----------

